# Recording with mics through mixer into computer with GarageBand?



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

Just one question. Will doing this work with an old analog mixer? Or will I need a new one?


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

What Mac do you have? What analog Mixer do you have?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Depends on the interface. If you can connect the mixer to the Mac via USB, chances are you can use it.


----------



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

Oh, actually I got it working with Audacity. Thanks though.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Good app. If you did get it to work in Audacity, then there is a way to get it to work with GarageBand too.


----------

